# The Blue Thread!



## princesstrish617

I love those Blue dogs so post em here so we can see!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Optimus is a dark fawn *cough* but its really like blue. Hehehe


----------



## bullybabe

Jesse James


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

My beautiful Faith









Nevaeh and Faith. You know I am not sure what Nevaeh is, lol. When I emailed the pictures to UKC and ADBA, one said cinnamon and the other said fawn bluie, lol, but when she was a pup she looked more blue than anything, now she looks more like a "Purple Nose", LMAO.









My sweet Angel.









LMAO, See, told you she is a purple nose.









Oh and here is when I first got my little Faithers.


----------



## American_Pit13

*COUGH* *COUGH* She is a RARE Chocolate Blue that only I produce lol.:woof:hehehe

Neveah as a pup lol... Thats some color change.








Slim tells Nay Nay a joke








AND Nay loves it!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

LMAO, yes one heck of a color change, lol. Man, Faith better not change to that chocolate blue, haha.


----------



## FloorCandy

*Here's Miss Lady Grey*

Here she looks like she partied a bit too hard lol


















and the whole family


----------



## American_Pit13

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> LMAO, yes one heck of a color change, lol. Man, Faith better not change to that chocolate blue, haha.


Nope that why I bred in the black to keep that deep color. Nay is out of a Champagne and a blue fawn so nothing to darkin her up.


----------



## meganc66

Heehee!!! My little Rudi!


----------



## Bleu Clair

Baby (taken a few mos. ago, don't have any recent ones, need to get some taken)


----------



## porter314

here's my blue smoke
View attachment 4477


View attachment 4478


----------



## frufru-dog

i love blues they are so sweet and adoreable looking! i always get comments on my dark blue girl she is kinda seal....kinda she looks like it in pink.... lets see some more pics people


----------



## Jblondie813

Jehovah aka "HOV"
this pic was what made us want to get him!! He's 2 CUTE!








LOVE this one! Baby bro and big bro. Hero (the older one) is Blue nose pb & rottweiler mix..



























6.5 months..


----------



## alphamum82

This is our pup Mako (RIP). 



C'mon mom, I'm tryin to sleep here: 


This is MY girl!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Awwww, everyone has such gorgeous blues. I love them all. Keep them coming ppl, I know we got some more blues on here.


----------



## SirShaun

*Da Vinci aka D Vo*

Heres some of my blue Da Vinci aka D Vo for short. 13 weeks and the boy is solid.


----------



## keylimey029

Maverick!


----------



## American_Pit13

Sticky thread!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Grizz Blue.... but when he goes a week without Bathing He a blue Tri LOL.....


----------



## vdubbinya

Pike, blue brindle. moreso blue when he was a pup lolz....


----------



## dan'sgrizz

PIKE YOU STUD!


----------



## thaim

woaaa we have alot of blue owners


----------



## princesstrish617

I love pike! He's so beautiful....


----------



## FloorCandy

Pike and Grizz are some handsome dogs! 
I saw a mastiff Pike's color at the Westminster last year, and I fell in love.


----------



## GnarlyBlue

ultra rare dirt brown nose blue. Charley








workin for a livin








My lil' bastard.. Tyson


----------



## Sadie

Sadie Blue Belle


----------



## APBTMOMMY

Awww I think that there all adoreable.I never knew the blue existed until we got Brian. They are beautiful. Plus I just love to look at pictures lol.:roll:


----------



## princesstrish617

All these blue babies are adorable! I think blue dogs are beautiful IMO


----------



## charliewat

This is my Brooklyn...8 weeks old


----------



## SSuperChevy

keylimey029 said:


> Maverick!
> View attachment 4492


This is either Lady or Roxy... havent figured it out yet The one above is her brother, which Keylime is getting


----------



## smith family kennels

diamond


----------



## Elvisfink

Lux

2 1/2 Years Old









2 1/2 Months Old


----------



## shadyridgekennels

Diamond ready for an ADBA show last year


----------



## pitbull learner

wow all are very sexy looking bluies....im so jelouse...lol..
diamond is one very good looking bluie....did she get placed at the ADBA show?? 


iv always wanted me a bluie but they are really hard to find in New Zeland..but i do know someone that has blue Ambullys so hopefully when they next breed them ill be able to get me one which i hope will be like next year cos they have just already had a litter.....


----------



## reddoggy

Y'all know Lugz!


----------



## shadyridgekennels

pitbull learner said:


> wow all are very sexy looking bluies....im so jelouse...lol..
> diamond is one very good looking bluie....did she get placed at the ADBA show??
> 
> iv always wanted me a bluie but they are really hard to find in New Zeland..but i do know someone that has blue Ambullys so hopefully when they next breed them ill be able to get me one which i hope will be like next year cos they have just already had a litter.....


thanks and yes she got a 2nd place beating 20 dogs in the class


----------



## dennispits

Here is Diamond's aunt, whom she looks more like than her own momma


----------



## AmandaBlue

AMANDA 3 months old


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

Awww, she is so darn adorable!!! Amanda is such a cutie!


----------



## BroncoGurl

Bixby at 8 weeks, and now at almost 5 months.


----------



## Britsm

Bowser at about 3 months old


----------



## Indica

Indica


----------



## kulangngot24

*my blue*

8 weeks old


----------



## performanceknls

I love seeing good looking blues!


----------



## performanceknls

ok I have to jump in
Tempest
















Monsoon
















Typhoon


----------



## mikey077

*Rain and Roscoe*


----------



## frufru-dog

mikey077 said:


>


omg omg i love 2 blues sleeping together omg omg thets so awesome!


----------



## Wootness

Here is Bubu @ 4yrs old.


----------



## KnineGuy

another blue to the blue thread.
her name is leela she is 5 months and 30lbs



















these next 2 where taken about 5 mins before i posted this all for gopitbull.com


----------



## Beantown Bullies

blue is the way of life...


----------



## BroncoGurl

Britsm said:


> Bowser at about 3 months old


Haha! Cute. I have a sweater picture too.


----------



## American_Pit13




----------



## charliewat

Brooklyn @ 4 months


----------



## outlaw josey

Brooklyn is adorable!


----------



## cEElint

beantown, thats a nice looking dog you got there


----------



## Diesels_Mama

Here's Diesel when he was like 8 weeks









and more current pics


----------



## danezSAF

first pic 6 weeks old. second pic 45 months old. Her name is Arys , is a sweet Blue Brindle and is a verry calm dog.


----------



## blurzredg4

Dewie & rhino


----------



## blurzredg4

one more!


----------



## eazyeights

*New to the site: My Big Blue Boy "Sanders"*

Here are a few pics of my best friend Sanders. He is a blue razors edge buddy that is two years old. My new female rescue puppy is in the second picture. Her name is "Peyton". They love each other.


----------



## Rudy4747

This is my little blue girl, her name is Zoey, she just turned three monthshttp://www.gopitbull.com/smoothblue/attach/jpg.gifhttp://www.gopitbull.com/smoothblue/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo

Mellissa


----------



## Chinadog

guess now I can participate lol

PINK


----------



## xsax

my girl diamond


----------



## intensive

angel when she was 6 months younger


----------



## Pittielove29

Lady


----------



## RazorEdge

Zeus!!


----------



## SkyBlue27

sky at 5 months old!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

My Blue guy, Lex:










Lex meets race car:









Car Ride:









Lex 1 year ago:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Post more pics!


----------



## jayandlacy

Kaos tay tay fat fat kitty kitty.....He actually comes to all of these names....








Tay when him was a wittle puppy








He just ate








Recent photos...


----------



## outlaw josey

*Funny*

If we mention the "Kitty" word Josey goes running to the back yard to find it!


----------



## ashes

ashes blue pitbull


----------



## Mach0

My boy Blue. He is a blue brindle


----------



## wild_deuce03

Great looking dogs in this thread! Love seeing all the rare blue pits/bullies out there! 

Here's my girl Athena when we brought her home.









She loves my old girl, Sky.









She likes to sit on the porch now and bark at nothing!  LOL! Working on that one.









One of my favorite pics. Camera focused in on Duke in the background but this pic is awesome. What you can't see is that she plowed me about two seconds after I took the pic! LOL!


----------



## jayandlacy

outlaw josey said:


> If we mention the "Kitty" word Josey goes running to the back yard to find it!


lol if we say "wheres the kitty, get the kitty" my other boy freaks out! But Kaos, well hims thinks hims a kitty cuz I told him he is


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue

The shelters are full of the blue bully breeds, they always pull at my heart strings. One of my personal dogs is a rescued blue AmBully who was surrendered by a couple that purchased him from a BYB. They had planned on breeding him even though he had untreated demodex but they had to move in with one of their parents and had to get rid of their 2 puppies. He is now mange free and neutered  Despite all of his health problems, he is my pride and joy! This is Tank:










Here he is having to wear the cone of shame after his recent surgery on his paws, they think he has Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy. They removed one of his toes for a biopsy and sent it off to UGA but the test takes at least a month:




































These are some of the recent blue dogs we've had at the rescue but they've been adopted except for Iris 

Iris









Bro









Willow









Petunia at her forever home, now named Daisy 









Boss


----------



## fishinrob

My baby Maggie!!!! You'd never guess by how many photos I have of her that I was against getting a blue dog My 12 year old died and my wife was so broken up she needed anxiety pills to go to work. I rushed out and bought the only pup I could find in Feb. for a cool 1,000.00 and LOVE her to death


----------



## ashes

I am in love with tank  he caught my attention! great dogs everyone!


----------



## gmoneyp01

*diesel*

my boy when he was a pup


----------



## wild_deuce03

fishinrob said:


> My baby Maggie!!!! You'd never guess by how many photos I have of her that I was against getting a blue dog My 12 year old died and my wife was so broken up she needed anxiety pills to go to work. I rushed out and bought the only pup I could find in Feb. for a cool 1,000.00 and LOVE her to death


I LOVE Maggie! Great looking dog!


----------



## jayandlacy

Maggie looks soo much like my fat tay, cept for shes not as ummmm, fat, or stocky as he'd prefer I say....


----------



## fishinrob

jayandlacy said:


> Maggie looks soo much like my fat tay, cept for shes not as ummmm, fat, or stocky as he'd prefer I say....


They have a huge facial resemblance and Maggie LOVES her swimming pool also. She's just a non stop ball of energy. I have to flirt pole with her twice a day and lots of tugging. If I don't she'll scrape at the flirt pole closet for as long as it takes to get me to do it.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue

Maggie is beautiful!


----------



## BTPB

Mya, Zeus, and Storm!


----------



## wild_deuce03

BTPB said:


> Mya, Zeus, and Storm!


Ummm.....I think you forgot the pics! LOL!


----------



## BTPB

lol.... I haven't figured out yet how to umm put pictures up when i type the post. So I go back and edit it and put the pictures on lmao


----------



## wild_deuce03

BTPB said:


> lol.... I haven't figured out yet how to umm put pictures up when i type the post. So I go back and edit it and put the pictures on lmao


LOL! No worries. All you do is copy and paste the


----------



## BTPB

SWEET! Thanks  lol


----------



## BTPB

Well here they are...lol


----------



## EckoMac

Ecko. I think he's just blue.


----------



## aprilortego

Here is my Nila
I am not sure if she would be considered as a blue or white lol


----------



## BluePitBoi

*My Boi-Showing Blue Love!*

*Great Looking Blue Dogs:roll!! Glad to see them all! It's also nice to see the other threads where most ppl are posting pix of the color of their dog:clap: Well here are a few pix of Boi the first one was a month ago and the 2nd one was last week. He is currently 10 months old. Sorry for the quality, off my cell phone.*


----------



## B-TownBullyz

My blue brindle male Luciano









My blue boy Fuego


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Here is Sarge at 5 months:









Sarge at almost 2 years:

























Nikita at 10 months:

















Nikita at 5 months and Sarge at a little over a year:


----------



## bodybagged

Razor

















almost 9 weeks








his parents
























6 months now
























9 months








that me in the white shirt hes next to me enjoying the fire


----------



## chino 99

*chino pics*


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's Dosia pretending to be a blue dog  lol


----------



## DoggyStyle

Yall got some pretty blues. My fimacee is getting her a blue girl tonite


----------



## dmoreken

Stormy at 2 yrs old and 54 lbs a classic bully


----------



## dmoreken

*Classic Bully*

Sorry this is Stormy at 2 yrs and 54 lbs


----------



## Leo

*Bronx*

Noticed the Blue Thread had not been updated in a while soooo....Our newest edition to the family Bronx...


----------



## TTMF

Saint


----------



## outlaw josey

Bronx is such an adorable new baby!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

ZzZzZz...


----------



## KnineGuy

Leela wanted to be back in the blue thread










and this is the beast sleeping on me


----------



## coco36

*4 the blues*

here r sum of my blues


----------



## r0ckah0l1c




----------



## Jimmy

This is my Blue. Name King.


----------



## proud pitbull owner

*bella wanted to say hi*

she is 11 months


----------



## Lopezsoulmates

wow she must be related to my boy king kong cause the thickness and the body resemble each other


----------



## Natawnie

Alli my blue baby


----------



## chicanomarine

My big boy Miles and the puppy Chloe.


----------



## hatch-attack

Here is my dog Abby.


----------



## Mhmmlissy

American_Pit13 said:


> *COUGH* *COUGH* She is a RARE Chocolate Blue that only I produce lol.:woof:hehehe
> 
> Neveah as a pup lol... Thats some color change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim tells Nay Nay a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND Nay loves it!


That is too funny!


----------



## Stavenstumper

*Boyd Tinsley*

Boyd Tinsley because he looks like Boyd Tinsley


----------



## Pink

Cleo - 24 months









Torque - 10.5 months


----------



## bullychick2010

*Here's my blue dog  Her name is Stella!!!*


----------



## Karma25

My boy Kilo..... I believe in this pic he is like 8 or 9 months


----------



## Jak

Here's Jak, Smallest @ 7weeks old to 14weeks old present.


----------



## integra8400

Think that is a seal colored pup wouldn't say blue unless the light is making it look off.


----------



## angelbaby

Jak said:


> Here's Jak, Smallest @ 7weeks old to 14weeks old present.


I agree he is seal or black not blue though.


----------



## rodrigo

Someone say DNA test ?


----------



## Jak

Going to have a test done soon to see who this monster really is. He is growing so fast that people say its impossible for him to be a pure blue pittie @ 3 1/2 months @ 50#'s.
Started walking him as of this week, he loves the outside and isn't fazed by the barking dogs in the neighborhood, just continues to trot away


----------



## angelbaby

Id save your money on the DNA test they arent conclusive for telling you the breed. Its meant to prove parents are who they are claimed to be for those who know the parents or buying from a breeder. If you dont have the pedigree and know the parents there is no point to do this and just suck it up call him a mix or cross breed. nothing will tell you what breeds he is .


----------



## rodrigo

plus the dog will love u regardless of breed. 

curious where in LA did u buy it from and how much? if u dont mind (im from paramount)


----------



## Gator221

Gator at 8 months


















My best friend!!


----------



## rodrigo

beefy!!! love them floppies !!


----------



## Jak

What does Gator weight @ 8mo's?
What did he weigh @ 1,2,3,4,5,6,7, mo's if you have a record...


----------



## BigMoney

*CHIKO*


----------



## Elvisfink

Junkyard DeLUXe aka Lux


----------



## BigMoney

Hey fink, lux is awesome. What does your workout with him consist of?


----------



## cEElint

aww.. he was such a looker.. RIP Lux!


----------



## ZIYA

*Im blue dabadee dabada!!!*

"ZION" aka "PAPA SMURF" aka "ZI ZI THE GREAT" FROM 3 TO 5 MONTHS


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i call him more of a blue seal, cuz depending on the light he goes from blue to brown and at night hes the same color as my bacyard fence lol. :roll:


----------



## luv4pitbullss

Ozzy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I know I already posted Odin. But this thread needed some love


----------



## PitLife

Gotta love the blues!!! Really I love them all...


----------



## xdesign305

Here is my girl Bleu Dymond.


----------



## dandre77

*My pit "BLUE". Just hangin out in the back yard enjoying some sun.*

My pit "BLUE". Just hangin out in the back yard enjoying some sun.


----------



## dandre77

Man, Lux has great Muscle tone. He must excercise alot. Looks great


----------



## dandre77

*Another Pic of "blue"*

Another pic of Blue chillin outside soakin up some sun rays


----------



## dandre77

*Sun rays Soakin*

Forgot Picture


----------



## Jay724

Bo after a walk


----------



## BlueVale

*Since I Can't Cuddle With Mom...*

Mocha loves to get in my bed and cuddle. So when she's on the floor, I guess this is the next best thing to getting next to me. And NO!... my feet do not stink.


----------



## MSK

Pepsi R.I.P.










Chance R.I.P. ( Son of Pepsi)


















Kryp (Son of Pepsi)


























Dreamer (Daughter of Pepsi)


----------



## Pink

I'll play..


----------



## EckoMac

Pink, that's just cheating. LOL!


----------



## PITPAWZFAM

some pics of Nova just kicking it at the park with her bro, my pit/lab mix chevy....

View attachment 12371


View attachment 12372


----------



## rodrigo

i love his ears .....bat ears ftw


----------



## inhalation2

*Smokey*

My dog smoke Dog


----------



## Tyson2012

*Will my puppie be consider a blue?*

Mother is a red nose and father is a blue my puupy is a greyish colored what is he considered? please help just want to know confused:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

red nose and blue nose are just colors not breeds. start a new thread and ask.


this thread is just to show off blue colored dogs.


----------



## pherd21090

Nala


----------



## Blueindian

My girl Kyra!!!


----------



## dandre77

*relaxed*

My pit "blue" had a long day of play. Now it is time to just relax


----------



## dandre77

*Blue love*

Blue after a long play time. Catchin some shade.


----------



## Samael

*Go Blue! lol*

My Sama'el enjoying the breeze, such a ham lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

updated pic of my Odin!









and i figured i would throw some Boss up here too! even though hes a foster and not mine lol


----------



## doughboi

American_Pit13 said:


> *COUGH* *COUGH* She is a RARE Chocolate Blue that only I produce lol.:woof:hehehe
> 
> Neveah as a pup lol... Thats some color change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim tells Nay Nay a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND Nay loves it!


Lol everybody must have that rare blue color lol she is pretty are you going to work her what's her bloodline


----------



## doughboi

Sadie said:


> Sadie Blue Belle


Wooow incredible looking dog man she is gorgeous


----------



## doughboi

It's a lot of good looking dogs posted here and its crazy how so many ppl have blue pits especially bc of back in the day they wouldn't have been breed my how far we have come


----------



## doughboi

What are the bloodlines of you guys blues?


----------



## Hornets Nest02

*Sky*

My baby girl Sky


----------



## EckoMac

A few kinda updated of Ecko.


----------



## GoingPostal




----------



## Kain

American_Pit13 said:


> *COUGH* *COUGH* She is a RARE Chocolate Blue that only I produce lol.:woof:hehehe
> 
> Neveah as a pup lol... Thats some color change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim tells Nay Nay a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND Nay loves it!


OH MY GOODNESS! I can't handle that last picture, too cute.


----------



## ~Missy~

Harley





Lyza


----------



## Gonz2288

This thread is awesome!


----------



## Luna-Blue




----------



## Ashley

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

u want to click on the link that says and then copy and paste
[URL=http://s1182.photobucket.com/user/ashleyjackson87/media/20130502_172428.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x441/ashleyjackson87/20130502_172428.jpg[/URL]


----------



## doughboi

My boy Tyson


----------



## Luna-Blue

BluSoldier said:


> http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x441/ashleyjackson87/20130502_172428.jpg
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Replace with the IMG link  Cute Boy there!

Edit: Odin you beat me damn it!


----------



## BullyGal

...Ya know I don't think Akasha is in this thread... if she is... oh well lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

doughboi said:


> My boy Tyson


looks like fawn or champagne... i dont see any blue...


----------



## Cannon from NJ




----------



## Zoebug

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> looks like fawn or champagne... i dont see any blue...


Ok my bad you wanted BLUE...BLUE and not a blue fawn or ect ok


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Blue fawn is fine, blue brindle, hell even blue tri... im just having a hard time seeing the blue in ur "blue fawn" dog....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aays06

Our new boy. Getting his ears done Monday


----------



## bitedown

This is PorkChop
6 weeks and home for 5 minutes

11 weeks


----------



## Aays06

bitedown said:


> This is PorkChop
> 6 weeks and home for 5 minutes
> 
> 11 weeks


Hungry ehhh? Lol.


----------



## bitedown

He is always hungry lol


----------



## KingPup

bitedown said:


> This is PorkChop
> 6 weeks and home for 5 minutes
> 
> 11 weeks


Cat Food?!


----------



## Rodrima92

My boy Ace!! 8 weeks old























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sky Angola




----------



## Sky Angola

I was offered a dog , is he a pit and what kind ? They say his father was a pit .... Anymore know his race ?


----------



## Sky Angola

He is 4 and half month


----------



## Nick_C.

Beautiful blues!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Bella Blu



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DinoGottiPit

Dino my Blue, 15wks


----------



## Smokey3

This is our almost 2 year old Smokey, a rescue from the Pasadena Humane Society.

View attachment 28186


----------



## bitedown

KingPup said:


> Cat Food?!


Yeah my girlfriend had a cat when we first got him.


----------



## LunaLu

Crown






Luna






and Willow 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluefamily

love the blue babies! These are all beautiful pictures everybody!


----------



## hashbrown

My mutt Onxy


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

hashbrown said:


> My mutt Onxy


Love that 4th pic of him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rekoj0916

My girl Athena at 3mos










https://www.dropbox.com/s/w7j4kk5zoas0swu/IMG_20130707_143717.jpg


----------



## DinoGottiPit

more of dino!


----------



## verdugo

I guess I waited to the end to post Jr's pictures but watching all the blues was so much fun! .











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zeus80

My boy here at 1 year old.Tried posting a pic but it won't let me.Anyone know why?


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

zeus80 said:


> My boy here at 1 year old.Tried posting a pic but it won't let me.Anyone know why?


You look like you're a recent member so welcome! It takes a while before you are allowed to post photos. 
Beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## jttar

zeus80 said:


> My boy here at 1 year old.Tried posting a pic but it won't let me.Anyone know why?


You will have to host your picture on another site. Many members use photobucket.com to host their pictures. Copy the URL of the picture and paste it into the "insert image" dialog box in your post. The picture will then show in your post.

Joe


----------



## misty

Tobee 12 week old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmyfurbabys

Lovely pups everyone.


----------



## TeamCourter

I guess my crazy Gemi girl kinda fits into this thread









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamesb

GoingPostal said:


>


Good lookin dog! Where did ya get em

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan




----------



## Purplecatfish

Our puppy Samson


----------



## Sherlock

*Sherlock the staffy*


----------



## Sherlock

*Little Sherlock*


----------



## jttar

Sorry to say that the picture are not showing. You will have to host the pictures online and then link them here. Many of us here use photobucket.com.

Joe


----------



## Massivespl

11weeks old


----------



## thebanktella

My blue /champagne pit "onyx" 7months








I call him a gargoyle heheheh in the flower pot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

